# 1ml = 20 cigarettes



## The_Ice (8/5/17)

Good day forumites. 

I found a vapeshop, in walvis bay, which o its website claims that 1ml ejuice = 20 cigarettes. 

I've mailed the owner and explained that ejuice should not be equated to cigarettes but I'm getting such weird replies and getting some real insane math equations of puffs/cigarettes and puffs per ml juice. 

Someone please just tell me I'm not going crazy, there's no way 1ml of liquid can be likened to 20 cigarettes and it makes the industry seem bad to do so. 

If someone could also provide a guide or a link to one nic strength levels. 

I really want to help this dude understand.


----------



## KZOR (8/5/17)

He probably means that every 1ml of ejuice saves you from the harm being done by 20 cigarettes.
That would make more sense.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## RichJB (8/5/17)

Although it's a bit scientific and quite out of date now, Dr Farsalinos did a comparison showing nicotine absorption rates between early e-cigs, later models and tobacco cigarettes. His study showed that absorption from a tobacco cigarette was much higher than from any vaping device. I don't think it's too helpful comparing them tbh because it doesn't tell us much. Nicotine consumption isn't the main health concern and recent studies show that if vapers get less nicotine from their juice, they tend to vape more until they reach a level where they are getting enough to satisfy them. How much nicotine you would have got from a tobacco cigarette if you'd still been smoking is a meaningless metric imo. The more pertinent question is whether you're getting enough nicotine now from your vape device. If not, most vapers will just take puffs more frequently. If that still doesn't satisfy them, they will graduate to a higher mg nic juice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (8/5/17)

In these modern devices 1ml of juice would never last as long as 20 stinkies if that is what they trying to say. 
With the different setups we all use it would be hard to come up with a good comparison.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## SAVapeGear (8/5/17)

Then some of us are on 2 cartons a day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb (8/5/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Then some of us are on 2 cartons a day


Serpent Mini owners are doing 2 cartons before breakfast

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (8/5/17)

The_Ice said:


> Good day forumites.
> 
> I found a vapeshop, in walvis bay, which o its website claims that 1ml ejuice = 20 cigarettes.
> 
> ...



Good thread @The_Ice 

I don't know the answer for sure but my understanding is along the lines of what @RichJB said.

The nicotine absorption rate for vaping is much lower than for cigarettes. Also I have read that the smoke particles are much, much smaller than the vapour particles, so they go into your lung tissue much easier and allow for easier absorption. I think it also has to do with the tar that "lodges" in the lung tissue, making it easier for the nicotine to go into the tissue. At least that is how I understand it.

I believe that making a comparison (from a nicotine point of view) is not easy because of the different absorption rates and the different sizes of particles. 

What I can say from my own experiences is that 5ml of 18mg Blackbird in my Reo/RM2 mouth to lung (at about 30 Watts) would probably keep me "nicotine satisfied" for about half a day. Considering I was a 20 a day smoker, I would estimate this to be equivalent (nictone wise) to about 10 cigarettes then. 

But without the vast majority of the nasty chemicals and carcinogens in the cigarettes, of course...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/5/17)

And if you have a kylin with the 6ml tank you doing about 120 cigs every 2 hours

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## The_Ice (9/5/17)

Thanx @RichJB I think your answer is more or less what I was looking for. 

The other answers on here are brilliant though. I had a nice laugh this morning.


----------

